# Posting interstitial when a greater deal of time has elapsed since previous post



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just noticed a cute feature that popped up on Cruise Critic's forum software. Apparently when there's a longer break between posts it is now making it more apparent. Now I think 2 weeks is sort of minor and it's not even a full 2 weeks, but some of the threads here could do with that feature. "7 years, 4 months and 12 days later...".


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)




----------

